# Sasori got sharingan puppets?



## Pho3nix (Dec 17, 2007)

If you look at Naruto Shippuuden episode 26. 16:25 in the episode, you can see that one of Sasori's puppets got sharingan level 3 in it's eyes.

Is this a coincidence or did Sasori manage to kill a sharingan user a long time ago?

Since the whole clan was killed by Itachi a long time ago, and also the sharingan clan was so powerfull that it would be hard to think that Sasori managed to get close to them and to kill some of them for many years ago.


----------



## Unregistered (Dec 17, 2007)

He killed the 3rd Kazekage, the best in there history apparently, I think he could take a sharingan person rather easily.

Also they is no point his puppets having sharingan, how would he use it?


----------



## Pho3nix (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I know he killed the 3rd Kazekage, but I just think that it is wierd that they are showing sharingan in the eyes of the puppet, if there wasent something behind it.

He can use every jutsus that the 3rd could use so why not the sharingan also?


----------



## yagami kun (Dec 17, 2007)

you hav a good point 

but he could only use the jutsu of the 3rd becouse that was a single pupet but when hes using 100 i dont think he could use sharingan while controling the other 99 pupets ... thats would consume too much chakra

i think >.<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2007)

That was Shippuden filler.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 17, 2007)

Filler


----------



## Pho3nix (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I think it would be to hard for him to use sharingan puppet while controlling the other 99. But I still wonder why they show sharingan in that puppet's eyes ><

;D


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 17, 2007)

It would take up too much chakra.


----------



## Khymera-B (Dec 17, 2007)

filler aka meaningless aka pointless aka didn't really happen


----------



## Hentai (Dec 17, 2007)

That dots in the eyes were something else...no sharingan.


----------



## Heavens Wrath (Dec 17, 2007)

Had to have been filler.  There would be no point in having a puppet with the Sharingan.


----------



## Koitzu (Dec 17, 2007)

i think it was a filler part


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, I noticed that.
Filler.


----------



## alkeality (Dec 17, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> He killed the 3rd Kazekage, the best in there history apparently, I think he could take a sharingan person rather easily.
> 
> Also they is no point his puppets having sharingan, how would he use it?



This is true... 3rd Kazekage was incredibly strong so he could take a sharingan user...


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 17, 2007)

filler.. i didnt notice though.. so post a pic


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm recycling this now. The question has been answered enough.


----------

